# Sgt. Alexander Van Aalten 82nd ARBN



## HKphooey (Apr 24, 2007)

DoD Release...

Sgt. Alexander Van Aalten, 21, of Monterey, Tenn., died Apr. 20 in Sangin, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when a land mine detonated near his unit during combat operations. He was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 508th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Fort Bragg, N.C.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Apr 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2007)

.


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 25, 2007)

All the way.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 25, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Apr 25, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 25, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 18, 2007)

Face to go with the name....


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 18, 2007)

Airborne!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 18, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 18, 2007)

:rei:

I'm always lost for words when these threads come to my attention as it is so hard to not pollute the intent with politics, whatever you try and say.

So a bow of respect is probably the best thing to leave here.

: bushi rei :


----------

